# Potential lay-off: Should I stick it out or jump ship?



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a job I quite enjoy. It's not my dream job, but it's definitely perfect for right now and gets my foot in the door for what I want to do eventually. Also, I'd rather not uproot my routine or make any huge changes just yet. (I'd be more ready to do so in about a year, after I get some other ducks in a row.)

To make a long story short, management is terrible and they've lost a few contracts this year in other units. Sales are down everywhere. The contract in my unit was up for renewal in March. It was not renewed, but was extended for 3 months. My guess is another company wasn't found in time to replace us and so our contract was simply extended in order to buy time. TBH, I don't blame them for not renewing it. Things haven't been operating smoothly and there have been tons of problems. None of these problems are a result of the staff, myself included. We do what we're told, but the decisions being made (or not made) aren't helping anything. There's nothing we can do it terms of feedback, suggestions, etc. We've tried to get involved in that process only to be shut out. (Trust me, we've tried.)

Basically, we need to sit back and see what happens.

I don't know what to do.

Going to work every day when you don't know if you'll have a job in a few weeks is brutal. It's bringing down team morale and causing tension. We're worried about our jobs.

I've inquired what will happen to us and management told me that if they lose the contract they are obligated to me a job elsewhere within the company. Here's the catch, though: My employer is only obligated to find the staff other employment if their employer (the contract holder) stops all services. (As in, doesn't hire another company to provide the services we do.) In that circumstance, the staff is not considered at fault and other employment will be found. This is unlikely as our services are needed, but they have other options in terms of providers.
However, if the contract holder goes with a different service provider they can choose to keep us on or not. If so, cool. Everything works out. If they choose not to, though, my employer is NOT obligated to find me work as I was hired for a unit that is still functioning, just not with our services. 

I'm keeping an eye open for other jobs, yes, but I'm not sure if I want to apply. What if things do work out at my current job? What if I change jobs and it's a disaster? My biggest fear is that we'll be left in the dark as to the status and blindsided and unemployed. (I don't trust my employers and I get the feeling they'll find a loop hole to get rid of us if they can should the contract not get renewed.) It'd be easy to just wait it out if I actually though the 3 months was a definitive timeline, but based on the way the last renewal date came (and went) negotiations could go on and on. There's also a possibility the contract doesn't get renewed and my employer puts me somewhere I love. Or hate. Basically, there are a lot of unknowns and I don't know how to handle it anymore. I can't enjoy myself. Any penny I spend puts me in a panic because I don't know if I'll have a job in 3 months. Should I continue on as is (no big purchases, obviously) or should I start pinching? Should I just relax and take it day by day?

Thanks so much for reading such a boring topic, lol. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I would continue on and save all you can, I would look for a job when it got closer to the 3 month deadline if it doesn't look like the contract will get extended again.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If they lay you off, will they offer a severance package?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Carry on doing what you are doing. If you find a better job then take it.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Start looking now! You interview much better when you don't need a job. And nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

As an employer I have always been fascinated by how people rather risk being laid off then go on interviews for another job. I have seen it over and over again. I closed a warehouse where we employed 75 people. Told them a few months in advance that if our contract with a major account is not renewed, we will have to shut it down and lay everyone off. Not one person left. I used to be the guy who went into unprofitable offices, laid off the entire staff little by little and hire better people or people loyal to me. People would see their fellow employees being laid off one by one each day and yet no one ever went looking for another job. They all thought it would not be them that leaves. 

I always thought that my job was to get better jobs that paid more. When I was starting a new job I would update my resume and look for a new job immediately. I once changed jobs 3 times and doubled my salary in the process. I interview well and have always gotten the jobs I interview for. My advice is to start looking for a new job immediately. There is only an upside and no downside. Keep in mind that you do not have to take the new job, but knowing that you could and at what salary is good information to have even if you are not laid off. I have always been amazed at how many people are actually afraid to interview for a new job. I always interviewed from a position of strength, which meant while already employed. If you wait until you are laid off, you are at the mercy of the company doing the hiring. You will take what they give you rather than naming your own price. Go for it. Who knows what you will find. I often interviewed for jobs I never had any intention of taking but after hearing what salary they would pay me, I took the job. Just do it. :grin2:


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

@EleGirl: There is, but it's very minimal and I wouldn't rely on it for much. Also, the lay-off from THIS unit doesn't necessarily mean I'm out of a job. They have other units in which they can place me, I'm just not confident they will. So many unknowns!
@Lostme: I've decided to continue on as is, but give myself a definitive date in which I start to actively look for new employment - 3 weeks before the official date in which the contract is to be renewed. (I have to confirm the date, though.) The scariest part is that my manager told me I will receive NO updates as to the status and nothing will be told to us until the date or after. That's the hardest part. Not knowing if anyone is actually attempting to make progress or if it's just a clock running down...
@ChillMorn69: This is true and I never thought about it! Thank you. As of right now, I'm not bitter about my situation and have pretty positive things to say about my job and that will show in any interview. Being concerned about my future concerning a potential lay-off is much more accepting and warming than an unemployed person. If i wait until after, I'll probably feel anxious and bitter...
@Vinnydee: Did you tell them the odds of the contract getting renewed? If my manager was upfront about things MONTHS ago, I would have been looking around then, but it was only through my own personal digging and detective work that I figured out how much trouble we're in or that there even WAS a contract. So, I'll definitely look when my timeline begins. I may seek you out for interview tips, though! I don't interview all that well. I have resting ***** face, lol.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going through this now to. I've also been in other situations where this was true. Please start looking for another job NOW! Jobs are very hard to get and you never know how long it will take to find something else. I know it's a pain to line up job interviews while you are working but this place seems like it's not going to be able to deliver a stable income for you. Even if you make it past the next couple of months, the chances of this place continuing is dicey.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My suggestion is to go into full scale job hunting. Get your resume ready and go see what’s out there.

Open opportunities for yourself. You don’t have to take a new job. But if you have to, or find the job of your dreams.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

jb02157 said:


> I'm going through this now to. I've also been in other situations where this was true. Please start looking for another job NOW! Jobs are very hard to get and you never know how long it will take to find something else. I know it's a pain to line up job interviews while you are working but this place seems like it's not going to be able to deliver a stable income for you. Even if you make it past the next couple of months, the chances of this place continuing is dicey.


How are things going for you? Have you had other interviews while still being employed?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

UnicornCupcake said:


> How are things going for you? Have you had other interviews while still being employed?


Trying. There's not alot open in my field right now but as soon as they come up I try getting an interview right away. I have also tried recruiters, they have been very helpful in the past.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Carry on doing what you are doing. If you find a better job then take it.


A job in your hand is better than one in the bush. Especially when the bush is on fire.

A job is your hand is a sure thing. The job you have is what:

Unsure.
Unclear.
Unstable.
Underwater.
Undertaking. Soon may be taking you to temporary ill-liquidity. Taking you underwater more-so. Down to the silt layer below, where you will become mired and stuck in muck.

Employers prefer candidates who are presently employed. It does not put any pressure on them to quickly hire you. It shows them that you are valuable to another company. 

Oh, do not be tempted to tell them that you are desperate for a job, because you are soon going to be laid off. They may hire you but they may low-ball your starting salary...for your "honesty".


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> A job in your hand is better than one in the bush. Especially when the bush is on fire.
> 
> A job is your hand is a sure thing. The job you have is what:
> 
> ...


Some great advise. The key is to get in somewhere before something happens where you are presently. For some reason, it is true, companies would rather hire someone who already has a job. Therefore start looking now.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

If the writing is on the wall it would be best to continue on with the job. In the meantime, get your resume' brushed up. Start looking and interviewing. I did similar. Worked out for the better in my situation.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Start looking and interviewing now and get something lined up. You know that the chances are very likely that you won't have a job soon. Why would you wait? If your current employer is losing contracts now because they aren't doing a good job, do you think they're really going to continue to get NEW contracts? I'm skeptical. It sounds like you're on a sinking ship. Find a lifeboat and take it before you go down with the ship.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Vinnydee said:


> As an employer I have always been fascinated by how people rather risk being laid off then go on interviews for another job. I have seen it over and over again. I closed a warehouse where we employed 75 people. Told them a few months in advance that if our contract with a major account is not renewed, we will have to shut it down and lay everyone off. Not one person left. I used to be the guy who went into unprofitable offices, laid off the entire staff little by little and hire better people or people loyal to me. People would see their fellow employees being laid off one by one each day and yet no one ever went looking for another job. They all thought it would not be them that leaves.
> 
> I always thought that my job was to get better jobs that paid more. When I was starting a new job I would update my resume and look for a new job immediately. I once changed jobs 3 times and doubled my salary in the process. I interview well and have always gotten the jobs I interview for. My advice is to start looking for a new job immediately. There is only an upside and no downside. Keep in mind that you do not have to take the new job, but knowing that you could and at what salary is good information to have even if you are not laid off. I have always been amazed at how many people are actually afraid to interview for a new job. I always interviewed from a position of strength, which meant while already employed. If you wait until you are laid off, you are at the mercy of the company doing the hiring. You will take what they give you rather than naming your own price. Go for it. Who knows what you will find. I often interviewed for jobs I never had any intention of taking but after hearing what salary they would pay me, I took the job. Just do it. :grin2:


People don't like change. They don't like the discomfort of learning a new position. Doing what you've always done, even if there's a risk of losing the job (or the job or boss is bad), is comfortable. 

I complain about my job all the time. It isn't challenging and my boss treats me poorly. But I stay. Because staying is easier than finding a new job. (And I'm so exhausted and stressed a lot of the time that I don't have the emotional energy for an all-out job search. But I have something on the horizon, I think.)


----------

